# Engine-Earz Experiment (live dubstep,electronica..)



## Dizzle77 (Mar 27, 2010)

Found out about this band from my mate's music blog. 
They take influences from dubstep and electronica and fuse it with ethnic influences....

I just think the Kaliyuga tune is amazing.

check out some of the vids too.....


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

pretty cool but i just cant get over the sound of the Sitar. Gets on my nerves after a while! lol


----------

